# Loose Auger Gear case Craftsman 944.524601



## BrianKeery (Apr 4, 2019)

Hello,

first post. Just picked this up and I'm noticing what appears to be a bad bearing on the right side of the gear case. A lot of play where the axle comes out of the case. My old Brute 29" is still as solid as a rock.....but this seems wrong to me. Especially since i was told the Craftsman blower is a well built machine. I can literally move the gearbox up and down about 1/2" or more. Is this normal? I took a video, but unfortunately, I can't figure out how to upload it.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Welcome! I don't have a Craftsman, but that sure doesn't sound right to me. Does the other side of the axle move with it? As in, the axle is still 1 piece, right?


----------

